# Temple Fork Rods



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Had the opportunity to inspect some Temple Fork rods for the 1st time while in CO last week. Pretty sweet feeling and looking for the price. Gonna have to get around to picking one up. Liked a 4 piece, 7 foot, 3 wt. I saw for around $150-$175. Be great for the small brookies in the upper CO River back in Rocky Mtn. Nat Park.
Now, for a short report - 95 degrees and rain in Denver whole time there. More rain last week than the entire 3 years I lived there. Monsoon in Vail area with the Roaring Fork, Frying Pan and Crystal River all like chocolate milk. Heavy rains in Hayman fire area caused flooding around Deckers, washed out some roads and generally trashed fishing in the South Platte.
Co River from Granby downstream off color and got worse the farther downstream I went. Only fish I found were in the brookies in the park and they were not doing as well as usual as the water there was dingy and not the typical crystal clear.
Oh well, beat working any day!!


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

I just got back from fishing my TFO 6' 2wt on the Guadalupe. What a fun little rod. Caught some small bass and perch early. I will be going to corpus on thursday to try out the 12ft 12wt spey in the surf. I think the whole product line they produce (rods and reels) can't be beat for the money.


----------



## bdear10s3 (Mar 2, 2006)

I retired an old SPL Sage 4 pc after fishing and buying a CXRi 8 wt byTFO. I have since phased in 2 more fly rods-got a 19" Bow from the Guadalupe on the 3 wt this past spring, and 1 bait caster and 3 spinners. The only rods left from my original arsenal are 2 Orvis's, a 6 and a 10. Before blasting me for too much stuff, I am almost 70 years old, retired, and these are my only boy toys-well, not counting my Hewes skiff and my kayak!Tight lines....


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Not me, I ain't gonna blast anyone for having too much stuff. Personally, I don't owe anybody an apology for what I have. Because I earned it, by working full-time *and* going to school to get better jobs.


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Tfo*

TFO's rods are awesome. Now, I am a little biased. I am not a fly fisherman, but I do hunt with the guy that owns TFO. Rick is a GREAT guy!!!


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

i just got a tfo 10wt with a ross cla-6 and the kingfish dorado and ling need to watch there arse


----------

